# What industry is this?



## moloch16 (Jan 3, 2019)

I found a neat industry near me using Google Earth but I'm not really sure what they are providing. I think it might be gravel but what throws me is the type of car they are loading. From the satellite view it looks like some kind of covered hopper? From the pics you can see there looks like some kind of white top that is removed before loading the product.

FYI this is the piedmont NC area, if you want to zoom in using Google Earth the coordinates are 35°35'57.31" N 79°01'34.88" W and here is the Google Map Link With the current Google Maps image you can see the white tops laying on the platform and if you scroll around you can see the train cars with tops on. If you use Google Earth you can go back in time to see more images.

I like the platform and loading arrangment, if I can figure this out it might make it on my railroad I'm designing.

Thanks!


----------



## moloch16 (Jan 3, 2019)

Forgot to attach pics.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Drive there and apply for work. During the interview ask what they make. You may luck out one way or the other 😁


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Coal ash recovery:

https://www.duke-energy.com/our-company/about-us/power-plants/ash-management/brickhaven-mine


----------



## moloch16 (Jan 3, 2019)

highvoltage said:


> Coal ash recovery:
> 
> https://www.duke-energy.com/our-company/about-us/power-plants/ash-management/brickhaven-mine


Thanks high voltage! That explains why they are keeping it covered.

Dennis, that's a great idea! Can you imagine modeling railroads in the 80s/90s when you had to actually drive places to see how things work :laugh:


----------



## moloch16 (Jan 3, 2019)

Found more information: https://www.csx.com/index.cfm/library/files/customers/commodities/waste/coal-ash-brochure/

This looks like a fun modeling project


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Those are gondolas with covers, not hoppers.


----------

